# DW Review - AutoGlanz Bubblicious Shampoo



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to team at AutoGlanz for sending the shampoo on to review.

AutoGlanz is a premium detailing and valeting chemical company who supply luxury car care products and consumables to the public and trade. All AutoGlanz's products are manufactured by hand in the UK by AutoGlanz

*The Product: *










The product arrived very well packed and in a good quality bottle. The scent of the shampoo is of bubblegum, or more specifically hubby-bubba (from my childhood), really a cracking smell off it which lasted throughout the wash.

*What AutoGlanz Say:*
"Bubblicious Premium Carnauba Wash Wax Shampoo is everything you expect from a premium shampoo. It's bubbly and slick which aids the preservation of any existing LSP/wax coating whilst depositing a new layer of wax onto the surface to help keep your vehicles paintwork protected.

The bubblegum fragrance of Bubblicious Premium Carnauba wash wax Shampoo becomes apparent when its phenomenal foaming action and slick application get to work at safely removing soiling and road grime from the surface. The built in cleaners minimise the risk of marring with their highly complex surfactant build up, Bubblicious is designed to keep soiling suspended from the vehicle's surface which dramaticly reduces the risk of this soiling being re deposited during the wash process.

Bubblicious Premium Carnauba wash wax Shampoo is high in natural carnauba wax, which makes it a great shampoo for carrying out your everyday maintenance washes. This in turn helps top up the appearance and adds protection to your existing sealant or wax surface without the risk of harming the surface itself.

Not only does Bubblicious offer brilliant cleaning power, contain added wax properties and a delicious bubblegum fragrance, Bubblicious Premium Carnauba wash wax Shampoo can be diluted up to 250:1 meaning you only need a few caps full per bucket to achieve a perfect, safe wash every time."

*The Method:*
For the wash I started out with a pre-wash of snow foam then used the 2 bucket wash method. I used 2.5 capfuls in my wash bucket which generated a good amount of suds. The wash pad that I used (as I use for all my tests) was the Microfibre wash mitt.

I found that the shampoo was really slick and there wasn't any noticeable drag on the car. The suds also appear to transfer to the paint quite well, however I know that this is not high on everyones wish list from a shampoo. However for me I like to see the suds on the paint.










When I was finished the wash the car was looking pretty good, as the shampoo contains a "high level of carnauba wax" it aided the shine and added a little bit of protection, which was nice as it was starting to snow by the end of the wash process.




























*Price:*
Bubblicious is available in a few sizes and is available from here :
500ml = £6.95
1ltr = £9.95
5ltr = £24.95
(all prices quote are prior to P&P and any discounts which may be available)
These prices make this shampoo very aforadable.

*Would I use this again?:*
Perhaps - let me expand, this is a very good shampoo and left a very nice finish on the car, it is also priced very well indeed, the only sticking point for me is the wax in the shampoo. Now this worked very well during the test as I would not have been able to put anything on the car due to the snow, however on a regular basis I would most likely reach for a pure shampoo. I realise that everyone is different though and if you prefer your shampoo with wax/gloss enhancers in it then this shampoo is definately for you!

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A very good shampoo, at the right price, great smell and left a nice finish - not much more to be added really.

*Anything I would change?:*
Nope.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

